# Garage



## ackers (Dec 16, 2013)

Being a bit of a petrol head (like most members probably are) I thought I'd try and add another vehicle of mine in to the garage, but this one is a motorbike.

Is there a facility for adding these in to the garage? It's a year old Triumph so nothing unusual/exotic/rare to make it hard to find.

It's a nice addition next to my TT and would be sweet in the garage online!


----------

